
Brave Browser Launches Encrypted Video Calls Before Zoom - SQL2219
https://cointelegraph.com/news/brave-browser-launches-encrypted-video-calls-before-zoom
======
carlosdp
No they didn't, big difference between encrypting E2E a 2 person peer-to-peer
call vs encrypting a call with 50 participants going through an SFU. They
based it on Jitsi, which does have SFU-based E2E encryption working in beta,
so they'll probably still launch E2E before Zoom, but they aren't there quite
yet.

